# Contacting IVF Wales



## Thisldo82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi there everyone

I was just wondering if anyone else using IVF Wales has extreme difficulties in contacting them? Cut a long story short they have messed up for the third time with regards to appointments booking me in on a different date to what was agreed. When I ring the number on their website I am on hold for 20 mins then they disconnect me, nobody has ever answered this phone to me . I also have another two numbers which are constantly engaged, I know these numbers are valid as they were only given to me by the administration manager a few days ago. They have caused so much stress before the process has even began !!!

Anyone out there having the same problems? It felt good getting all that out .

Cheers 

Lisa


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, I have been experiencing the same thing for the last two weeks, I have been trying to speak to someone and each time I ring its either engaged or I get put on hold in a queue and then after a minutes I get cut off. It is getting quite frustrating. I have rung each day morning and afternoon and some times I even get a message to say that only urgent calls can be dealt with in the afternoon so I hang up as my call isnt really urgent. Im not sure whats going on.


----------



## Thisldo82 (Jan 12, 2011)

At least now I know it is not just me. I rang this morning from 9.10 til 11.45 when someone finally answered, costing me £10.20 because I am on PAYG it is just ridiculous. People trying to contact that clinic could be very worried and anxious about something and they should be there to answer any questions, not leaving people banging their heads against brick walls. Glad I got my frustration out


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

we are having the same problem we are thinking about going  to ivf wales instead of keep trying to ring them .


----------

